# really thick kefir PIC



## Guest

I have talked before about cold brewing kefir. Mine Is not too tart and is as thick and creamy as yogurt. I saw that one of the yogurt companies was adding C02 to carbonate yogurt. WHY do that when kefir is so much better 

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Sondra

ok so please explain again how you do this step by step I want mine that thick


----------



## Guest

Thick kefir

1) Place grains into a clean jar -do not rinse them first
2) Fill jar 3/4 with cold goat milk
3) Leave at room Temp for 24-36 hours -occasionally shake jar, loosen lid to let gas escape then tighten again
4) Place Kefir into the refrigerator for a few days or up to a week
5) Strain kefir into clean jar

Repeat


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the instructions and pictures. I should be getting my first keifer grains this week sometime and I can't wait to try it. Vicki even sent me a personal blender to make smoothies. 

Sara


----------



## LMonty

Do you have to pasteurize to do kefir?


----------



## Sondra

no I never pasturize for kefir except if giving to babies on CAE prevention

Thanks Chris I have some in the frig now for 3 days hoping it will get thick like yours.


----------



## Guest

Sondra, I was thinking of you when I posted  Check your kefir after the three days by shaking it up good and just straining off a little. If it is not as thick as you want go ahead and give it more time. 

I stumbled onto this accidentally when we were slower than usual going through our kefir. The Kefir had been sitting in milk in the fridge for a week or more. When I strained it I had too press it through with a spatula. I was surprised that it did not get tart, it tastes very good. So I tried to do it again on purpose and so far it works every time.

It is really good with a tablespoon of frozen juice concentrate like white grape and peach. No kidding, it is better than yogurt! 

Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven

What is kefir, how do I get some, what do I do with it?

Thanks Autumn


----------



## Sondra

explanation is in Goat 101 
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=106.0


----------



## Guest

Kefir is a fermented milk drink that dates back many centuries to the shepherds of the Caucasus Mountains. They carried milk stored in leather pouches, it would ferment into fizzy yogurt! Kefir is even better for you than than yogurt, it supplies complete protein, essential minerals, and valuable B vitamins. 

You need to have kefir grains to make it. The best place to get grains is from a goat person (you can get them from me) That is what the cottage cheese looking stuff is in the big jar. Then you fill your jar 3/4 full with goat milk and you're on your way to becoming a kefir fanatic!


Christy


----------



## KUrby

Waiting patiently for kidding of NEXT year to get milk...to make all this good stuff. :cool
K


----------



## Bilrite Farms

We've make kefir out of goat milk and cow milk. The goat milk kefir is different than the cow milk kefir. It is creamier and thicker. Of course our goat milk runs just aa bit high on butterfat LOL. The cow milk is probably slightly better for us being made from skim milk. One way to use kefir if it is too tart for you to use fresh is to ripen it in the fridge. We we are getting too much kefir (we had close to 2 gallons of grains last spring) I date our jars of finished strained kefir and I use them out of the fridge.

Trisha


----------



## Sondra

Christy
my kefir in frig over 7 day was more like cream as pours great but no way thick. You know am thinking I mixed the grains you sent me with the grains I had and am wondering if mine were bad or something so just isn't working like it should. My grains aren't growing either they are just little pieces. 
Now another thought is our frig is funky and almost freezes stuff in some cases it does freeze stuff. So maybe just too cold. Am going to try the frig in the milk house next week and see what happens.


----------



## Guest

Sometimes it seems like you need to train your grains to do what you want. Like our goats, they don't do well with change :lol Try the milk fridge and just keep doing it and they should get thick.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

I am using what you sent and what I had abt the same amout in 1/2 gal milk, is that too much milk?


----------



## Guest

Maybe... I use the amt in the jar in the pic for 3/4 gal. They will grow fast when you leave then in the milk for a week. I'd say try a qt jar and see how it goes.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

ok will try qts and the other frig.


----------



## Bella Star

I have no goat milk but I am keeping my grains growing by using store milk , I have never had really thick kefir and wonder how you get the grains to re-use out of it, when it's so thick ? If I squish the kefir thru the strainer ,wont I damage or kill the grains ?
Does it take lots of grains to make the kefir thick ?


----------



## Sondra

I just pour mine into a big plastic strainer I have and move it around with my CLEAN fingers you can feel the Kefir and most of the (not grains) then goes thru and I then take the grains out and back into their store bottle.


----------



## Guest

I strain mine through one of those green fish nets for goldfish. I fits perfectly over the mouth of a gallon jar. I use a rubber spatula to press the kefir through the net. The grains are so rubbery I don't think the pressing has hurt them. They keep growing and making kefir... A lot of heavy, thick kefir stays on the grains. When I put the grains into the clean jar I don't rinse them. I put half the milk in and shake it up then add the remaining milk.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

Christy can I even make thick kefir in a plastic milk jug? (for resale)
or should I stick with the glass?


----------



## Guest

I think straining would be an issue. I make it in glass, strain it into another glass jar (gallons here) then funnel it into milk jugs.


----------



## Sondra

OK so I can use the plastic milk jugs after it is finished right (to sell)


----------



## Guest

Yes! :biggrin


----------



## homeacremom

I've used kefir as a cleanse/fast aid and through that have come to think that the aged kefir is better for you. Even if you store it in the fridge for a few days _after_straining the flavor develops into something more. :yes I am just going to have to get rid of some kids so I can have more milk left for US!


----------

